# The Nexus 7 Thread (Rooting and Dual Booting with Ubuntu Touch in 10 Steps)



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2013)

As one of the Android Commandments says: *"Thou shalt not use thine nexus unrooted."* I present to you step by step guide for rooting and dual booting your Nexus 7.

I bought Nexus 7 16 GB Wifi model from Flipkart a week ago. And I have to say, it is one of my most awesome investment that I ever did. I immediately started my research on rooting it so that I can unlock the true potential of this beast. Now I have installed Ubuntu Touch on N7 and its dual boot with Android. But I faced numerous challenges in doing so, due to lack of experience in this regard. I decided to document my research and finding so that other who may want to unlock the bootloader of N7 and want to flash Ubuntu Touch can do so easily.

But first here's some screenshots of the N7 running Jelly Bean.

*machinehappy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/nexus7-2012-06-27-800-7.jpg​
*Click Spoilers to view images :*
*Images are scaled down, click the image to open the image in its original quality*



Spoiler



*The Lock screen:*
*i.minus.com/iZs63m3oyfVua.png

*Home screen:*
*i.minus.com/i1Z3uDzgDrtso.png

*Home screen in Landscape:*
*i.minus.com/ibcMyCP0MNhI7D.png

*Notifications drop down:*
*i.minus.com/iA8in5NKfPSNL.png

*Settings drop down:*
*i.minus.com/iUoEtkvMIRSD3.png

*Running Jelly Bean:*
*i.minus.com/ibnVLrwd5WjF58.png 

*App drawer:*
*i.minus.com/ibnx9vjkUtYBY9.png

*Data Usage Screen:*
*i.minus.com/iY7Ph0CyWWRkk.png

*Terminal and Stock Keyboard:*
*i.minus.com/iKglgzn3ML7w1.png

*About screen:*
*i.minus.com/ibjuTPe1w9qCXI.png

*Specs:*
*i.minus.com/igbKJVWYjl98O.png



*A few benchmarks on stock:*



Spoiler



*AnTuTu:*
*i.minus.com/iBKm2rbYm1bP1.png

*Quadrant:*
*i.minus.com/iRaLQM4E5XAYm.png

*Nenamark 2.4:*
*i.minus.com/iH1o4zu7ILSJH.png

*Neocore showed following error:*
*i.minus.com/ibwXqEupipQewG.png

*3D Mark scores:*
*i.minus.com/iYeirP0XOxCJ9.png  *i.minus.com/iilxfrSKFHhaa.png   *i.minus.com/ijI7MLeaGcrK4.png



*Rooting the N7 (Unlocking the bootloader):*
You can live your life with N7 without rooting it. Or you can be awesome instead and do unlock it to get these features to work:
1. Ability to use an OTG cable to connect pen drives to the device, thereby overcoming the 16 GB (13 GB available actually) limitation.
2. Using a 3G dongle to let your device take advantage of 3G (which by default this device don't have)
3. Take advantage of apps that only works when device is rooted, like Titanium Backup and Cache Cleaner
4. Flash custom ROM's and/or Install Ubuntu Touch on your device (and be a part of an OS in the making!)

You can read this article that echoes my thoughts, until the part where he used a toolkit to root (I rooted the old fashioned adb way).
Here's How to Root the Nexus 7 - But Should You? | Android.AppStorm

*Anyway, so how actually you root N7?*
You can use the most popular Nexus Rootkit to do all kinds of stuff to your N7 including Rooting, flashing zips etc, but if you are geek like me, here is how to do it manually (and its way easier than you think):

*1. First enable "USB debugging" on N7:*
Goto settings -> About Tablet, and tap Built Number several times, until a message pops up below with the Google sense of humor: "Congratulations, You are not a developer." You have just enabled a menu option, "Developer Options" in settings. tap Developer Options, and then check mark "USB Debugging".

*2. Disable MTP:*
Now open Settings -> Storage. And find the option to go into "USB computer connection", and uncheck "Media Device (MTP)". This is necessary so that adb discovers the device (explained later).

*3. Get Android Debug Bridge utility (ADB):*
There are several methods to get ADB. 
 -> You can download it from here: Android SDK | Android Developers. Its a big download. 
 -> Or you can download the Nexus Toolkit from here: Nexus Root Toolkit v1.7.2 | WugFresh (file: NRT_v1.7.2.sfx.exe) and use the adb which the toolkit uses. (its a smaller download than downloading complete SDK). 
 -> Or you can simply get the SDK from the Omega DVD of Jan 2013 (its rare times like these that a digit DVD really helps!)

*4. Install the Nexus 7 drivers on your PC:*
I tried to install the drivers from the toolkit, and had a hard time doing that. The toolkit just wasn't able to help me install the right drivers, and I tried installing the alternate driver from the choices. It wasn't after a long R&D and many reboots of the N7, that a dialog box prompt on the device (shown in below screenshot). Once I allowed it, rest was easy.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibecBGSqlG1FgI.png



*5. Use ADB to root: (FINALLY)*
Open command prompt with platform-tools as directory on prompt. And type the following commands to test if ADB is able to communicate with your device.


```
F:\Android\adt-bundle-windows\sdk\platform-tools>adb devices
```

Above command should result something like this:


```
F:\Android\adt-bundle-windows\sdk\platform-tools>adb devices
List of devices attached
015d8b3b4558260b        device
```

If you can't see above output, then you have to try installing the drivers again. Which you can do so from SDK Manager. Try selecting Google drivers from there. Once you *can* see it as a device, you would need to enter these commands from adb.

Following command will reboot your N7 to bootloader.


```
F:\Android\adt-bundle-windows\sdk\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader
```



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iptudQDAuabvk.jpg



Following command will actually root it. You will encounter a confirmation message on the device before its committed.


```
F:\Android\adt-bundle-windows\sdk\platform-tools>fastboot oem unlock
...
(bootloader) erasing userdata...
(bootloader) erasing userdata done
(bootloader) erasing cache...
(bootloader) erasing cache done
(bootloader) unlocking...
(bootloader) Bootloader is unlocked now.
OKAY [104.112s]
finished. total time: 104.112s
```



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/i4VF6gfOFpmjF.jpg


PS: After you root your device, you will also need to install Super User app, so that the apps can actually use the root status. Which you can install from the Play market.

Now you have your device rooted, and all the data from it should be erased and Nexus 7 set to factory setting. You can now use apps to use Pen drives and 3G dongles on it. But if you want to dual boot N7 with Ubuntu Touch, then continue further.
First an article on why shouldn't install Ubuntu Touch: 4 Reasons Why You Shouldn't Install Ubuntu Touch on Your Nexus | OMG! Ubuntu!
But since we are dual booting the Ubuntu with Android, the reasons stated above won't matter! 

*6. Installing Custom Recovery (Flashing TWRP Multi ROM)*
Using adb commands the next you need to do is to flash a version of TWRP recovery which is tweaked for MultiROM support. The file I downloaded was "TWRP_multirom_grouper_20131022.img" from here: [MOD][OCT 22] MultiROM v16a (fix SuperSU for secondary ROMs) - xda-developers, and used following command to flash it.


```
fastboot flash recovery d:\path-to-recovery\TWRP_multirom_grouper_20131022.img
```

*7. Flash Kernel with kexec-hardboot patch (We are getting closer)*
The next thing which is required to dual boot is to flash a Kernel with kexec-hardboot patch and the file varies by the version of Android you have installed on your N7. I flashed, "kernel_kexec_430.zip" (get from above link) from TWRP recovery's "Flash ZIP" option (not using adb).

*8. Download Ubuntu Touch image (The Ubuntu Goodness!)*
The final step is to flash the Ubuntu image from MultiROM, so that we can have dual boot. Latest built of Ubuntu Touch can be found here: Index of /ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled.

This steps requires to download two files and flashing them together from the Recovery. So I downloaded following two files:
trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip, and 
trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip.
(grouper is a code name for Nexus 7)

*9. Copy the above files to device:*
Next thing is to push these two files using adb commands:

```
adb push D:\path-to-first-file\trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/
adb push D:\path-to-second-file\trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/
```

*10. Flashing Ubuntu Touch (take a deep breath):*
To flash these two files you will need to goto Recovery -> Advanced -> Multirom -> Flash files. And select both the above files. Flashing it takes a few seconds. And once its done, reboot the device from options.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iomx1WUHIr48v.jpg



*Congratulations.* If you have done everything correctly, you should have a multi boot menu when you reboot the device, from where you can select which OS to boot into. There should be two options, "Internal" which will open Android and other with the name of the file you flashed, which will boot into Ubuntu Touch. You can even rename these from the recovery and multi ROM menu. 

Following are some images of Ubuntu Touch on my N7:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibo7faL93ZBhvM.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibgoYQqrJTHCGp.jpg

*i.minus.com/iY0vVjvMaqt7l.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibo0fjCzVf1rpd.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 27, 2013)

great article buddy


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

great article


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

I was thinking of writing a similar article but never got time to do so but a great job mate with the article.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks all of you. It was a really joyful journey to buy the Nexus 7 and messing with it. 
I also bought OTG cable for N7 today in just Rs 50. And I tried playing videos from a pen drive. It works! 
And also a Huawei 3G dongle that will be activated by tomorrow.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

I gotta admit , it must have been pleasure doing this on the Nexus.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 28, 2013)

if sole purpose of rooting is only to extend memory by using externel PD/HDD then also have a look at *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homeysoft.nexususb.importer


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> if sole purpose of rooting is only to extend memory by using externel PD/HDD then also have a look at *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homeysoft.nexususb.importer



Well, you missed other 3 great uses of rooting. But thanks for sharing that app. Didn't know we had a non root solution too. 
But I don't think that such *paid* app is going to provide the flexibility to support any external storage device like rooting provides. Opening and viewing the contents of another storage device in the file manager application of your N7 is the way *I* like to browse files!


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2013)

Portrait is actually landscape/


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, you missed other 3 great uses of rooting. But thanks for sharing that app. Didn't know we had a non root solution too.
> But I don't think that such *paid* app is going to provide the flexibility to support any external storage device like rooting provides. Opening and viewing the contents of another storage device in the file manager application of your N7 is the way *I* like to browse files!



Buddy you are forgetting that N7 supports external flash drives/Dongle out of the box, there are lots of free apps available too  I have tried this in galaxy nexus and it works like a charm, however ubuntu touch is looking great...
I was just warning *newbies* to root that if they only want more storage then non-root solution is available too


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Buddy you are forgetting that N7 supports external flash drives/Dongle out of the box, there are lots of free apps available too  I have tried this in galaxy nexus and it works like a charm, however ubuntu touch is looking great...
> I was just warning *newbies* to root that if they only want more storage then non-root solution is available too






Faun said:


> Portrait is actually landscape/



Fixed.  TY.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally uploaded the Unboxing vid:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome Article buddy.keep it up...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2013)

*Using OTG cable with Nexus 7 (Questionnaire style):*

*Why use OTG cable?*
You can use an OTG cable to attach following devices to your Nexus 7:
1. Pen drives
2. Memory card readers
3. External Hard Drives (not tested though)
4. 3G Dongle
5. USB Mouse and Keyboard

*What is an OTG cable looks like?*
Shown clockwise from top left: OTG Cable, Card Reader, Pen Drive, an Huawei 3G dongle (with Airtel connection).
Yup, OTG cable is that small. Some other variants of OTG cable also comes with no wire. *Refer this.*

*i.minus.com/iAiFCL1Q4DEwP.jpg

*Can any OTG cable be used with Nexus 7?*
I had some worries about this. So I thought to buy *this* OTG cable from flipkart. Some reviews says it works while others stated it doesn't. So I went to a local market. Bought the cheapest OTG cable in just Rs 50. And it worked flawlessly.

*Requirement of using an OTG cable:*
Nexus 7 should be rooted and SU installed. If you don't want to root your device, there is an alternative available. Goto *Alternative*.
So, after rooting, just install the following app: *StickMount*

There, now you are ready to use the features bestowed by a rooted device and an OTG cable. Yes, it was that simple. 

Just attach the OTG cable with Nexus 7, and attach a pen drive or external storage to the other end. You should see a pop up about granting SU access to StickMount. Just grant it access, and the external storage should mount, on the location: /SDCard/usbstorage. You can open this folder to view all the files on your external storage, and use them just like it were on your tab.

*Using 3G Dongle with Nexus 7:*
To use a dongle with the tab requirements are:
1. Rooted with SU app installed
2. This app: *PPP Widget*
3. A compatible 3G dongle. 
As per *this post* on XDA forum, following devices are confirmed as compatible to N7:


> *Confirmed Devices*
> Huawei
> E1750
> E1752Cu
> ...



*But if you already have a 3G dongle then just test if it works on a desktop Linux OS. And if it works then it should work with N7 too.*
I was able to get my hands on a dongle model: Huawei E1731. It took a week to activate the 3G sim to start (due to my laziness).

When you have the OTG cable and a working 3G dongle, just attach the dongle to N7 using the cable. PPP Widget should detect it and show you the option to "connect it". But before connecting I had to set APN. So I went to Settings (from the widget itself). And set airtelgprs.com as the APN. Your APN vary and you may need to ask the correct APN from customer care. Thats it. I didn't have to set any other thing.
After that I just tapped, "Connect", and voila I could surf Internet through the dongle.  Click Spoiler to see some states of PPP Widget:


Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ib0KtVUO5MMb02.png



And oh btw, about the last use of OTG cable. I tested a desktop USB mouse and a desktop USB keyboard with the tab. Both worked flawlessly. In mouse I could click any app using a mouse cursor that pops up. And through keyboard, I could use Alt + Tab to navigate recent application list, Excape to go back close any app and of course type to type anywhere where a Text field is there. It's Freaking Awesome! 

*Alternative *of rooting and still be able to use a Pen drive:
As stated by ankush28 above, you can use this paid app (Rs 216): *Nexus Media Importer* to browse multimedia content from your Pen drive. But it doesn't give the freedom of using the external drive like it does by accessing it "directly". Plus you may not use 3G dongle without rooting. As per *this page* you *can* use mouse and keyboard without rooting. However it doesn't mention an OTG cable. So I am not sure.

Only thing now remain is to buy a USB hub, and I could then use multiple devices, cause you know, there is just one MicroUSB on the device. 

*Coming up:* Using WhatsApp on N7. _Why? Cause you can do it. _


----------



## $hadow (Nov 12, 2013)

Man this is awesome. I will check out this on my N7.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Capt. Vyom, i too am planing to get a TAB, i am in a fix, should i get the Rs20,300 N7 2013 or get the current Rs9,500 N7 ?
You see, my main area of "work" will be gaming (and some name sake study purpose)
I see awesome Tegra games come and go and i feel pissed when they cant run on  swanky Snapdragon phones. 
The 2013 N7  is a Snapdragon, so for the sake of pure gaming, is the 2012 version a better deal??

I am not a big fan of Full HD screens, cuz when i look at Xperia Z and Galaxy S3, i feel Galaxy S3 screen is better  Despite having 1/4th resolution. I guess my eyes cant see beyond 300ppi and overbearing colors+deep blacks are my thingie. 

However, in terms of TABs,my bro has a Galaxy TAB 3 (free from my bro's office) and in-law's iPad 2 (old one). The 1024X600 display on the  Galaxy TAB 3 suxxxxxx. Any game looks like crap,dunno if its because the tab had a very bad GPU ..anyways, it has given me the feeling that games will look bad on  2012 N7 because its almost same at 1280X800. 

So is the 2013 N7 a better deal in terms of visual quality in games? Is it worth the sacrifice of so many THD exclusive games? Is it worth the extra 11,000 bucks?

How is the lag and all? Galaxy TAB 3 lags like a cheap Micromax phone,despite the 1 GB RAM but the  really ancient iPAD 2 with 512MB RAM runs butter smooth.

Can i play games in 2012 N7, minimize the game,check fb notifications and sms,answer a call, and then go back to gaming without the game closing? 

Is the extra Rs3000 for extra 16 GB worth it ? Even with root+OTG availabilty? I dont want to carry a pendrive and that little OTG wire to my class...

Was planning to open a thread but i hope to get me answers here.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice article. Would help even any n00b in the are of rooting.

Good job.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2013)

@mikael_schiffer:

In terms of specs N7 2013 is only better than N7 2012 in every terms. And it reflects in benchmarks also, where scores of newer generation is higher than older.

BUT, there is  difference between benchmarks and real world performance. And the 2012 model, despite being an older model, still outperforms 2013 talking in terms of value for money.

Having said that, I would have never bought an "older" generation if it weren't for the sweet deal that I got on Flipkart. So money is the only restriti that I nhad to respect.

Multitasking is one area where N7 2012 model is awesome at. There's no lag. Atleats none so which I notice. Even while switching between apps.
I did a test for multitasking. I started playing Subway Surfer. Jumped in mid air, went to home screen and started Asphalt 8. Played an entire race and just after it was finished, switched back to subway surfer. The game resumed from that. I did without closing Asphal 8 first. So I could switch betwen two different games without each other closing itself. I can't test beyond that! 

Talking about HD screen, well for me more is better. So having an HD screen in 2013 model will be a great add on. But the screen and colors on N7 looks very clear to me. I can't compare it with other tabs since I don't have access to Galaxy tab or iPad.

But I don't think the extra 11000 can justify any improvement in screen clarity. But that's just me. I look for VFM products.

About OTG cable, well I think if you don't want to carry a ponytail then a 3G model is a must for you. 

Also, I think you are confusing this tab for a phone. Since you talked about checking sms and answer a call? Nexus don't have GSM capability. So you can do none of that.

Lastly, I think if you are so demanding about features, I think you should get only new Nexus 7, 3G model and that too 32 GB one. 

Or Nexus 5, if you planning to check sms and make a call. 



rhitwick said:


> Very nice article. Would help even any n00b in the are of rooting.
> 
> Good job.



Thanks man. My aim was to write a noob friendly guide. I think I have accomplished my target!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you shaktimaan


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2013)

*Installing What's App on Nexus 7*

"Finally" got down to write this.
Nexus 7 doesn't have GSM facility. So that means installing Whatsapp on N7 shouldn't be possible. But in my experience despite of it giving warning it installs straightforwardly. Here's my experience on how I migrated WhatsApp from my phone to Nexus 7.

1. Install WhatsApp on N7 from market or through APK file. But don't open the app yet.

2. Create backup of existing WhatsApp messages:
If you don't want to migrate existing messages then you can skip this step. Of course, there is no reason why you should skip, since its pretty easy. Just transfer the file: "msgstore.db.crypt" from phone to tablet, which resides at "/sdcard/WhatsApp/Databases/". And keep the file in the same folder in N7. Create the folder database if it doesn't exist.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibvbxlFkW7GLOS.png *i.minus.com/ibw7XtWNAEnbZr.png



3. Now open WhatsApp on N7. Following screen should popup: 



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/igZPxtrMLRg9z.png



4. Enter the phone number of you phone with which WhatsApp was configured previously.

5. Since tablet don't have messaging facility, wait for following screen to over. After which you should receive a WhatsApp numerical code on your phone. Should be 6 digit.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ib1mBr74lLCmu1.png



6. Enter the 6 digit code which you receive on your phone to following screen:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iblvwgRyZqQHDF.png



7. As soon as you enter correct code, activation should began and should be activated within seconds. After which WhatsApp will pickup the database file which you kept at Databases location.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibhUMXIAQ3w1x3.png



8. Click Restore. And all the messages from backup will be restored and you will get a confirmation message:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iZdCOD7MoLnnR.png



9. Tap continue, and voila, you just finished installing and activating WhatsApp on your N7:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iDus7S8JYYduq.jpg



10. Enjoy.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iFOdOu4X5YhWP.jpg



And oh btw, Whatsapp activated with same number can only work on one device at one time. So you will have to re-verify if you want to use it again from phone:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibhAmZrIYGqawK.png



*Bonus: You can even install Windows XP on N7.* 
*But...* its so slow that its completely useless. Slowness is not due to the device but the limitation of the virtual machine on which it will run. But if you really want to make iOS uses jelly, you can head over to *this thread* to do that. Its pretty much simple, but requires you to have a WinXP ISO image, preferably made light by nLite.
Its useless or else I would have written an easy guide on it too.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2013)

Why is it that the nexus that is sold in india has lesser screen resolution that what we see on Gsm arena?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Why is it that the nexus that is sold in india has lesser screen resolution that what we see on Gsm arena?



That's nexus 2013 model, with higher resolution.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> That's nexus 2013 model, with higher resolution.



I recon that has not yet come to indian market?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I recon that has not yet come to indian market?



Afaik, yes they're yet to arrive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats Vyom.
how much u got it for?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats Vyom.
> how much u got it for?



At the price on whch its available currently on Flipkart now...Rs 8999.. again!


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Vyom,
So you updated to kitkat or not?
How its working after kitkat update?
And is it worth buying N7 2012 now?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Hey Vyom,
> So you updated to kitkat or not?
> How its working after kitkat update?
> And is it worth buying N7 2012 now?



Well now considering the price it is certainly worth to buy.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Hey Vyom,
> So you updated to kitkat or not?
> How its working after kitkat update?
> And is it worth buying N7 2012 now?



Well, I did get the OTA: 

*i.minus.com/igZRM77A4nBCO.png

But when I tapped, "Restart and Install", it restarted, but the update failed, since I had custom recovery installed. I haven't got time to look around the solution. But I will post when I get to install it.

Update: I managed to update to KitKat after many hours of intense troubleshooting. Its a long story, but it turned out my front USB ports were the culprit. Due to which update was not happening successfully. As soon as I attached the tab to back port, it got success. And now I am on Kitkat.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibwDhgUoPiW5GF.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

Vyom did u tried the 3G dongle in it...I mean how does it work/detect?
also on first time boot & setup a WiFi is mandatory? coz I heard that for N7 2013 a WiFi is mandatory for 1st time setup


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Vyom did u tried the 3G dongle in it...I mean how does it work/detect?
> also on first time boot & setup a WiFi is mandatory? coz I heard that for N7 2013 a WiFi is mandatory for 1st time setup



Yes, I tried 3g dongle on the tab. Its part of the guide I wrote above. Of course its necessary for you to have WiFi for first startup, how else can you activate a tablet which doesn't support Sim card?
And 3g dongle used to work flawlessly on JB, but on KitKat its giving me some problems. I can use Internet through dongle in some apps, while not in others. I shall have to find a fix for this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

^^so its better to go for a WiFi only version to save money instead of 3G version 
also 3G dongles work in new Nexus 7 (rooting needed)



Vyom said:


> Of course its necessary for you to have WiFi for first startup, how else can you activate a tablet which doesn't support Sim card?


alright..but can't we do it using the usb tethering (net thru PC)


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^its not possible out of the box(correct me if I am wrong)

If you dont have wifi then use your phone's hotspot!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^so its better to go for a WiFi only version to save money instead of 3G version
> also 3G dongles work in new Nexus 7 (rooting needed)
> 
> 
> alright..but can't we do it using the usb tethering (net thru PC)



Well, a Wifi version will save you money. But I recommend it only if you are really tight on budget or want a truly VFM product. Since convenience of having the free port cant be matched by a dongle taking its space.

I have no idea about USB Tethering. But since it "Nexus", I am sure you can do it. As can be seen on this thread: [SOLVED] How do I enable Nexus 7 USB tether on Jelly Bean? - xda-developers. But as suggested by ankush28, you can also use your phone's hotspot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I have no idea about USB Tethering. But since it "Nexus", I am sure you can do it.


To share PC internet to phone using USB


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> To share PC internet to phone using USB



Yes reverse tethering is possible !
BUT it requires app client to be installed on droid first!!!!
If its not even activated/initialised how you will do it !


----------



## srkmish (Dec 2, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, a Wifi version will save you money. But I recommend it only if you are really tight on budget or want a truly VFM product. Since convenience of having the free port cant be matched by a dongle taking its space.



+1. Also, i was amazed at Ipad's functionality as a wireless internet hotspot in anandtech tests. with display off, Ipad air lasted for over 24 hours with a constant 100 Kbps download speed while acting as a 3g to wireless hotspot. Amazing!

AnandTech | iPad Air Delivers 24 Hours of Battery Life as LTE Hotspot

This has prompted me to consider Sim enabled ipads/tablets only on my next purchase.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2013)

New ROM's are now available from cyanogenmod for all Nexus devices including Nexus 7 (grouper).
*download.cyanogenmod.org/?type=snapshot

Going to try installing that on dual boot mode alongside stock ROM.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 6, 2013)

Vyom, have you ever noticed screen-flicker (brightness-flicker) on your nexus?!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> Vyom, have you ever noticed screen-flicker (brightness-flicker) on your nexus?!



Nopes. You sure it's not your brightness set to auto adjust? If it's on, then try disabling it.

And update in that cyanogenmod ROM:
I installed that as a third ROM on the tab including ubuntu touch and stock ROM. Will share pics later.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2013)

Vyom said:


> how else can you activate a tablet which doesn't support Sim card?



Why does a tablet needs "activation" ? Makes no sense.

PS: Never into tablets.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why does a tablet needs "activation" ? Makes no sense.
> 
> PS: Never into tablets.



Well, by activation I actually meant connecting your tab with a Google account. So that all your apps and settings can be synced. But if you don't want to do that, you should be able to skip it. (I don't remember if you can actually skip it when you have started it the very first time, since I had Wi-Fi when i did that the first time).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2013)

^Ohk, ty.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 6, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Nopes. You sure it's not your brightness set to auto adjust? If it's on, then try disabling it.
> 
> And update in that cyanogenmod ROM:
> I installed that as a third ROM on the tab including ubuntu touch and stock ROM. Will share pics later.



yes, it happens on auto-brightness. disabling it doesn't result into flicker. i wrote to flipkart about this, and they replied that they are coming for replacement. should i ask them to let it be?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes, it happens on auto-brightness. disabling it doesn't result into flicker. i wrote to flipkart about this, and they replied that they are coming for replacement. should i ask them to let it be?



If you are sure that flicker was actually brightness auto adjusting itself, then there's no point to get a replacement. You can call it off. There's a slight possibility of you receiving a defective piece in lieu of a good product.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 7, 2013)

Vyom said:


> If you are sure that flicker was actually brightness auto adjusting itself, then there's no point to get a replacement. You can call it off. There's a slight possibility of you receiving a defective piece in lieu of a good product.



yes, that is my concern as well. hehe.


----------



## s_holmes (Dec 18, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Yes, I tried 3g dongle on the tab. Its part of the guide I wrote above. Of course its necessary for you to have WiFi for first startup, how else can you activate a tablet which doesn't support Sim card?
> And 3g dongle used to work flawlessly on JB, but on KitKat its giving me some problems. I can use Internet through dongle in some apps, while not in others. I shall have to find a fix for this.



Maybe this post will help you fix your issue with the 3G dongle
xda-developers - View Single Post - finally 3g dongles work on nexus 7 with simple widget


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2013)

s_holmes said:


> Maybe this post will help you fix your issue with the 3G dongle
> xda-developers - View Single Post - finally 3g dongles work on nexus 7 with simple widget



Well, changing DNS through the Wifi settings does seem to have made a difference! Now more apps seems to work. I will need to make sure if it isn't the signal problem where I live by using the dongle in my office.

Thanks s_holmes for that link. It looks like I can finally remove the Cyanogenmod which I installed as the 3rd OS on my N7. 

PS: Updated the first post with the Commandment:  *"Thou shalt not use thine nexus unrooted."*
(Learnt it from that thread s_holmes posted.)


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know if I was just being a fan boy.. but here's how a conversation went on a FB group about Nexus 7:
(I am Vineet)

*i.minus.com/ibu9UvnZBIxOxK.png

Textual Version:


Spoiler



*Kay
*
*Hey  guys. If you know anyone who is interested in buying a sealed pack  Nexus 7 2013 inbox me. This is because I have purchased the iPad Mini  with retina display. So as soon as I receive my tab, it'll be up for  sale.
 Price: 18000
*
December 21 at 6:28pm

Prashanth price negotiable?
December 21 at 6:57pm 

Shravan I'll Give 10Rs KitKat Wrapper
December 21 at 7:16pm 

Vishal How many u won? Which date
December 21 at 8:09pm 

Kay I've won 1 on 1st Oct.
December 21 at 9:24pm 

Sushrut Nexus 7 is better than ipad mini
December 22 at 2:03am 

Nikhil OLX pe bech de! 
December 22 at 7:53am 

Patanjali Place it for sale on ebay. Rs.19k guaranteed
December 22 at 10:29am · 

Vineet Kumar 1.  Nexus 7 with Pure Android experience throws iPad out of the water, with  the sheer capability of stuff you can do as well as the freedom you  get.

2.  Support for future upgrades for iPad is 3 yrs. And that of Nexus 7 is  1.5 yrs. BUT the open source nature of Android makes it future proof for  many years to come. And you are guaranteed to get updates till at least  3 or 4 future versions of Android! (Google "Cyanogenmod").

3.  It's "Free" gift FFS. Lots of people including me didn't even get the  chance to participate (cause special Kitkats weren't available at my  place). 

.. And sell your iPad mini on OLX. Profit.
December 22 at 12:53pm 

Vineet Kumar PS:  "Retina" display.. is LOL... N7 also has 323 ppi. iPad mini have  326ppi. Your eyes can't differentiate ppi's more than 300. So its a Null  point. xD
December 22 at 12:59pm 

Kay I  am using Nexus 7 2012 and I find iPad far better. Biggest problem is  that nexus is so slow and laggy that I don't even feel like using it.
December 22 at 1:42pm 

Vineet Kumar ^  Nopes. That's just the Placebo effect, since you don't want to have the  Red pill. That, or there is some genuine problem with your Nexus 7  (2012), cause I never felt that. And I have tried multi tasking between  two games (both running) and neither lost their status after switch and  neither shows lags while playing. (Subway surfer and Asphalt 8 )
Also, the discussion here was of 2013 version of Nexus 7, which is more powerful than 2012 model.
December 22 at 8:53pm 
Kay It's Matter of personal preference. I'm using a S4 and I think nexus is nowhere close to it. It's slow and the screen is dull.
December 22 at 9:22pm 

Kay I think android is not optimized for tablets yet.
December 22 at 9:23pm 

Vineet Kumar Yea  maybe. But you forgot to mention that its 2012 model. The 2013 model  which you don't even want to try based on your experience on some  placebo effect. Open it (or try it from some friend) and your views  might change.
Of  course, if you just can't understand the freedom you have with Android  ecosystem, it may not be the best of our interest to take this  discussion any further.

As for the *freedom* that I was talking about, I can do these things on my N7 which you can't do on your iPad:
1. Use pen drives (or external HDDs) to transfer files directly. I can even attach your iPad and N7 can fetch photos from it.
2. Dual or Triple boot it with Ubuntu Touch (Linux on a tab! Still in development though)
3. I can set apps to be default from multiple apps that can be used for some stuff.
4. I can attach a physical USB keyboard and/or mouse and use it natively. 

Other miscellaneous stuff:
5. Better multitasking.
6. N7 have a GPS. iPad mini not so much.
7. N7 actually has a *file system*.
8. Bluetooth file transfer.
9. Customizable keyboards
10. Widgets
11. NFC
I should stop, since I think you get the idea. So, yea.. Android is *not* optimized for tablets. Rightly so.
December 22 at 9:52pm

Kay You seem to be a big fan, inbox me if you're interested in buying.
December 22 at 10:27pm 

Vineet Kumar I am a big fan of "Freedom". 
And thanks for the offer, but already have older gen of N7.
And despite the fact its older gen, it still kicks ass of other Android tablets out there! 
December 22 at 10:31pm


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 25, 2013)

^^Nice  >_<


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

@Vyom : Can I use Huawei E303C data card with Nexus 7 2012 ?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> @Vyom : Can I use Huawei E303C data card with Nexus 7 2012 ?



Try it on Linux. If it works it will most probably work on N7.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Try it on Linux. If it works it will most probably work on N7.


I can't try but it has drivers for Linux.It's name is Linux Driver 4.19.15.00.tar.gz.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Try it on Linux. If it works it will most probably work on N7.





Tarun Singh said:


> I can't try but it has drivers for Linux.It's name is Linux Driver 4.19.15.00.tar.gz.



Even if Android is based on Linux kernel but its not that damn simple, USB dongle support is questionable IMO and will vary from device to device.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Even if Android is based on Linux kernel but its not that damn simple, USB dongle support is questionable IMO and will vary from device to device.



Yup. Hence the list of some compatible dongles are listed. This is not a golden rule. But if a dongle works on Ubuntu natively, then it have a high chance of working on Android though the use of PPP widget.
As for Tarun Singh, you will have to experiment for yourself. Maybe you can try it on some friend's N7. Also Kitkat version of Android is having some troubles when it comes to PPP widget support. So JB is recommended if you want to try dongles on N7.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2172914


This will help


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Connect ANY 3G dongle to ANY android tablet... - xda-developers
> This will help



Thanks for posting that guide. It may help or not, depending on the level of hack you are willing to do!

Btw, The most stable version of Ubuntu Touch got out on 25th Dec. Bad news is that they are pushing a new version every single day henceforth. I was able to flash the version which came out on 27th. But a newer one is already out.

In the 27th Dec version I can still feel some stuttering. If anyone want to give the newer version of Ubuntu Touch a shot please share your experience!
Here is the link to download latest version of Ubuntu for Nexus 7 (2012): Ubuntu Touch 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build

*Remember you need two files:*
trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip (400 MB)
trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip (33 MB)


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2014)

Today I realized, I could have always used Bluetooth tethering or WiFi hotspot to grant internet to my N7 from my Android phone!
I never needed a 3G dongle!


----------



## srkmish (Jan 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Today I realized, I could have always used Bluetooth tethering or WiFi hotspot to grant internet to my N7 from my Android phone!
> I never needed a 3G dongle!



still using hotspot drains phones battery a lot and using dongle in some cases i.e. travelling is very handy. oh and hv to mntion find it hrd to believe a techie like u not aware of hotspot fn.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Today I realized, I could have always used Bluetooth tethering or WiFi hotspot to grant internet to my N7 from my Android phone!
> I never needed a 3G dongle!



Lol


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2014)

srkmish said:


> still using hotspot drains phones battery a lot and using dongle in some cases i.e. travelling is very handy. oh and hv to mntion find it hrd to believe a techie like u not aware of hotspot fn.



I was aware. But lets just say I completely ignored that I had a Legendary phone in my hands (The P500) later when I bought N7. It completely blinded me.

Sometimes, you forget the potential you have and you only discover it when you really need it. In my case, the absence of a broadband connection made me uncomfortable enough to discover additional ways to connect to Internet.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 17, 2014)

Can we sideload APK file in Nexus 7 2012? Its useful in downloading large apps like *Asphalt 8*

Also can any OTG cable work with Nexus 7 2012? Is there any specific pin requirement?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Can we sideload APK file in Nexus 7 2012? Its useful in downloading large apps like *Asphalt 8*
> 
> Also can any OTG cable work with Nexus 7 2012? Is there any specific pin requirement?



yes we can sideload APK
and not any OTG cable is compatible with Nexus 7


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Can we sideload APK file in Nexus 7 2012? Its useful in downloading large apps like *Asphalt 8*
> 
> Also can any OTG cable work with Nexus 7 2012? Is there any specific pin requirement?



You can do everything on Nexus. Things you might not even imagined.  (no it won't make you coffee).

I don't know about pin requirement, but I bought a Rs 50 OTG cable from a local market.. and it worked.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 17, 2014)

Thnks  vyom & zangetsu


----------



## kool (Jan 22, 2014)

WOW !! awesome thread ! 

hey vyom... i m so confused....... plz solve my problem here:::


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/180920-nexus-7-2012-vs-dell-venue-7-2014-price-rs-11k.html


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2014)

kool said:


> WOW !! awesome thread !
> 
> hey vyom... i m so confused....... plz solve my problem here:::



Answered. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...ll-venue-7-2014-price-rs-11k.html#post2062432


----------



## kool (Jan 23, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Answered. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...ll-venue-7-2014-price-rs-11k.html#post2062432




Finally i ordered N7-2012 VERSION -32GB for Rs.11k    (no special discount this time) 

Bro, now list some cheap & best accessories for Nexus7 like flipcover or silicon case, screen guard.

Do they send any screen guard ?

------------------
One more question is ROOTING, Custom ROM , TWRP method  different for 16GB and 32GB ???? What if it will brick while rooting ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2014)

kool said:


> Finally i ordered N7-2012 VERSION -32GB for Rs.11k    (no special discount this time)
> Bro, now list some cheap & best accessories for Nexus7 like flipcover or silicon case, screen guard.
> Do they send any screen guard ?
> ------------------
> One more question is ROOTING, Custom ROM , TWRP method  different for 16GB and 32GB ???? What if it will brick while rooting ?



Congrats. No they don't send a screen guard. There is no reason why the steps to root, installing custom roms should be any different on a 32 GB model.

The best accessories for N7 are the dock and covers on the official site: Play.google.com But they are tad costly. (Like this sleeve, Wireless Charger and Nexus 7 Folio). [Also a super cool dock which is now not available on play store. Its on ebay though.]

So currently I am just using this cheap case bought from ebay: *www.ebay.in/itm/271319577298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Apart from it I bought a Rs 50 OTG cable from local market and which worked with my N7.

Now, the items on following list are created from various sources including a FB group on N7, and I haven't own any of them.

And I am not using any protection cover. But *_thinking_* to get one this: Screen Protectors for Mobile Devices | Gadgetshieldz India

Also this Slimport cable can be used to connect your N7 with any monitor via HDMI:
SlimPort Micro USB To HDMI Cable Adapter For Google Nexus 4 5 Nexus 7 2013

I really like this case too: Amzer Case for Google Nexus 7 / Asus Nexus 7 - Amzer: Flipkart.com

And this one looks ultra geeky: 
Google Nexus 7 2013 Tablet Cruzerlite Bugdroid Case for ASUS Nexus 7 FHD Tablet | eBay

In not so distant future I am planning to buy myself a small Keyboard. But there are variety of small USB keyboards available for N7 in regards to their connecting method: USB Keyboard Bluetooth keyboard and also NFC keyboard. I read an article on it and will share if I find it again. But the summary of the article was that NFC keyboard is to be used for short distances and are costly, USB keyboard can be battery draining and restricting, and Bluetooth keyboard seemed to be the best. So might be getting a Bluetooth keyboard. Research in this area is pending. 
PS: I wont buy this cheap keyboard: Ambrane Keyboard Case for 7-inch Tablets - Ambrane: Flipkart.com. Pretty bad reviews.

There you go. Do research more.. and share if you find any other accessory.


----------



## kool (Jan 24, 2014)

^^ wow, awesome research !

What about this HDMI cable ?  Micro HDMI to HDMI Cable Coil Cord V1.4 1080p for ASUS Eee Pad Google Nexus 7 | eBay


----------



## ts_bloke (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Vyom, 

I am a VFM product buyer just as you are. I was looking for a tablet for video calling using Skype and Hangout. Kindly refer:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/180876-minimum-hardware-requirements-video-calling.html

Could you test the N7 for 30-45 min of continuous video chat, and give us a feedback ? Thanks

tsb


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2014)

@vyom,

Today Flipkart Guy gonna deliver my N7-32GB, i m so excited.  I've few query.



 30 days replacement policy by flipkart, so tell me how to test everything so it wont give any trouble after 1 month. (i.e: Battery, screen, connectivity etc)
I want to  ROOT also, but your method is very confusing and i've to download lots of file. Is there any way to ROOT easily with just click & click ?
Is there any chance of BRICKING during rooting ?
If i install CWM/TWRP recovery, will i able to install future updates by Google ?
I think bundled OS v4.1 and after receiving it asks for 4.3 update, so when to root ? I mean , can i root after JB.4.3 update ?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2014)

^^ Actually you are going to get 4.4.2 update after connecting to Internet.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2014)

kool said:


> 1. 30 days replacement policy by flipkart, so tell me how to test everything so it wont give any trouble after 1 month. (i.e: Battery, screen, connectivity etc)



Just check everything. 



> 2. I want to  ROOT also, but your method is very confusing and i've to download lots of file. Is there any way to ROOT easily with just click & click ?



I have chosen the hard way (that's how you learn stuff) but you can use the Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit as mentioned in this thread: [Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.8.0 [Updated 12/26/13]: Nexus 5 Thread - xda-developers.



> 3. Is there any chance of BRICKING during rooting ?



Nopes. Consider it like a "feature" which you are unlocking, rather than "hacking" your way into it like you do with other Android devices.



> 4. If i install CWM/TWRP recovery, will i able to install future updates by Google ?



This is important. Cause removing stock recovery cripples the auto updates by Google. Since the OTA update relies on Stock recovery you will need to revert to stock in case you want to update with OTA. BUT, as mentioned by $hadow, you will receive an update notification as soon you start your device and connect to Internet. After which you can do all you want.



> 5. I think bundled OS v4.1 and after receiving it asks for 4.3 update, so when to root ? I mean , can i root after JB.4.3 update ?



You can root anytime. Also you can un-root anytime.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Just check everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bro, got my TAB, its awesome !!  I will root after 1 week.

By d way, i have copied all video, ebooks , songs from my XOLO q800 using SUPERBEAM.  

Facing these prob:
1) No mass storage while connecting to my PC, only MTP/PTP option shhowing . Why ? 
2) Where is developer option? I have updated Kitkat 4.4. How i will root w/o developer option (USB debugging) ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2014)

kool said:


> bro, got my TAB, its awesome !!  I will root after 1 week.
> 
> By d way, i have copied all video, ebooks , songs from my XOLO q800 using SUPERBEAM.
> 
> ...



Congrats. 
1. Yes there is no Mass storage option in N7. Only MTP. And before you shout about it, its because of perfectly good reason. Read this: Impromptu Q&A Session With Android Engineer Dan Morrill Brings To Light Reasons Behind Galaxy Nexus' Lack Of USB Mass Storage
Bottomline is that its because there is no external card support on N7.

2. Google have hidden "Developer settings" from direct access. 
Goto settings. Tap the Built number a few times. 

Bonus: Also tap Version number for a few times.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2014)

How I gonna transfer music/video like Breaking Bad TV series to nexus?


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2014)

If I root later , will my data like music , pics will deleted???? Why there is only one partition ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2014)

kool said:


> How I gonna transfer music/video like Breaking Bad TV series to nexus?



MTP. Besides the fact that there is no way for a device with no external storage to have a connection in USB mode, there is also one advantage to transfer files using MTP. 
It doesn't unmount your storage on phone. So you can copy the files via PC and still use your N7 normally.



kool said:


> If I root later , will my data like music , pics will deleted???? Why there is only one partition ?



Rooting doesn't delete Anything on your device.  There is only one partition because there is no external storage like card support.


----------



## kool (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks vyom !! Sorry if m troubling u by asking silly question. Actually this is my 1st Android Tab. ☺

Try "Wondereshare Mobile Go" to transfer all files to N7 from pc/lappy . 

--

Any good games for N7 ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2014)

kool said:


> Thanks vyom !! Sorry if m troubling u by asking silly question. Actually this is my 1st Android Tab. ☺
> 
> Try "Wondereshare Mobile Go" to transfer all files to N7 from pc/lappy .
> 
> ...



Sharing over Wi-Fi... seems good.. but doesn't show compatible with my N7.

As far as games is concerned, I like racing games the most. These are the games I have currently in my N7:
*i5.minus.com/iT1v1xXF4MjpW.png


----------



## kool (Feb 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Sharing over Wi-Fi... seems good.. but doesn't show compatible with my N7.
> 
> As far as games is concerned, I like racing games the most. These are the games I have currently in my N7:
> *i5.minus.com/iT1v1xXF4MjpW.png



Awesome collection !  

Bro, i bought clear screen guard from ebay pack of 3 for Rs.180. Its smooth  but lots of finger prints getting over it while using it. Any solution? Or i have to buy any other SG? m using low cost SG on my xolo mobile but no impression on it. 

Help me !


----------



## deep001 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hei guys, Do you use any GPS app on this tab. Google maps is good when you have a connection around, not on the go. I use sygic  on my phone and was wondering if there is any better GPS app(offline maps) for 7 inchers....


----------



## kool (Feb 2, 2014)

Some DIY stuff by me for my N7  

1.Red ferrari skin from old lappy skin. Cost : Rs.150
2. Tab stand by cutting old micromax carton box. Also attached a rechargeable low cost speaker in it. Cost : Rs.300 

I am loving it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2014)

@vyom: what are those 3 apps on left of Skype?


----------



## kool (Feb 2, 2014)

One more.... pic...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> @vyom: what are those 3 apps on left of Skype?



Here in this screenshot, I have screen capped all the apps I have on my N7. Note that these are auto categorized by Aviate launcher so there maybe an error in categorization and also some apps may not be listed in it at all
*i.minus.com/iKMd0QQmU0XHP.png : *Size (993 KB)* (Not embedding it here since dont want to make size of thread more.)



kool said:


> Some DIY stuff by me for my N7
> 
> 1.Red ferrari skin from old lappy skin. Cost : Rs.150
> 2. Tab stand by cutting old micromax carton box. Also attached a rechargeable low cost speaker in it. Cost : Rs.300
> ...



Seriously, that is some cool DIY. 



deep001 said:


> Hei guys, Do you use any GPS app on this tab. Google maps is good when you have a connection around, not on the go. I use sygic  on my phone and was wondering if there is any better GPS app(offline maps) for 7 inchers....



I too know the Sygic app to be the best offline maps for Android.


----------



## kool (Feb 2, 2014)

Its charging slow.  

I plugged at 12.30pm (19%) now its 3.30pm and reaches 37% in airplane mode with daydream screensaver. 

How much time it takes to fully charge?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2014)

N7 does have a big capacity battery. I myself charge it keeping the tab completely off.
But if you do want to charge keeping it on, then disable daydream. Since daydream does consume battery since display isn't completely off.
Not sure exactly how much time does it take to completely charge, but I keep it charge overnight.


----------



## kool (Feb 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> N7 does have a big capacity battery. I myself charge it keeping the tab completely off.
> But if you do want to charge keeping it on, then disable daydream. Since daydream does consume battery since display isn't completely off.
> Not sure exactly how much time does it take to completely charge, but I keep it charge overnight.



Oh by mistake its wi-fi was ON, i switched off, now charging complete withing 2hr.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2014)

kool said:


> Oh by mistake its wi-fi was ON, i switched off, now charging complete withing 2hr.




Within 2 hrs. Looks like there some problem with *my* N7..


----------



## deep001 (Feb 4, 2014)

Any app for streaming live TV??? NextGtv doesnt work on tablets


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2014)

This just came to my attention.
Canonical have dropped support for Ubuntu Touch (the Ubuntu OS on Android device) from Nexus 7 and Nexus 10, both 2012 model. Now they only support the Nexus 7 2013 among tablets among other devices.

This means that those who have the older version of the tab, now cannot test Ubuntu anymore. This is a very sad news to me since I used to love Ubuntu Touch and was watching the development closely. 

Ubuntu Touch Nexus 5 Support On Hold, Other Nexus Devices Dropped | OMG! Ubuntu!


----------



## aaruni (Feb 19, 2014)

official support is dropped right? it means, if you are feeling brave, you can still force the install?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2014)

aaruni said:


> official support is dropped right? it means, if you are feeling brave, you can still force the install?



I tried flashing the latest built. But I experience only a black screen. And then it reboots.
I will try to flash some other version later.


----------



## kool (Feb 28, 2014)

@VYOM

Plz suggest me best 
1) Lockscreen 
2)Launcher 
3)Battery App 
4)Task manager 
5)free ram widget 
6)File locker to lock sunny leone's stuff  
My Nexus is UNROOTED.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2014)

kool said:


> @VYOM
> 
> Plz suggest me best
> 1) Lockscreen
> ...



Alright. Didn't check this thread in a long time.  
I don't use any other lockscreen then default. Also stock launcher is good enough. But sometimes I use Aviary. It auto catagorize apps.
Don't use any custom Battery app or task manager either. To keep a tab on resources I just use Android Assistant.
To lock stuff use AppLock. But lock every app which can be lead to access of *files*. Like video players, file managers and gallery.


So, I made this demo of my N7 in action, on Aaruni's request to watch how a big PDF file looks on it.

[YOUTUBE]En2KKCi1980[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

That " final issue", i bought it thinking it really the last issue.


----------



## kool (Apr 6, 2014)

Guys,

I think background aps are sucking battery's life. I cant use GREENIFY, so i havev decided to root my Nexus7_32GB_wifi version. Kindly tell me, if i root, will i loose all data+apps ? 

Is there any way to take backup of apps+data for unrooted device ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2014)

kool said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think background aps are sucking battery's life. I cant use GREENIFY, so i havev decided to root my Nexus7_32GB_wifi version. Kindly tell me, if i root, will i loose all data+apps ?
> 
> Is there any way to take backup of apps+data for unrooted device ?



I once made a guide to take backup of the data on your Android device. Refer it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/164382-guide-backing-up-your-android-data.html

You can use Titanium backup app too to take the backups of apps and its data, but that does require root.
Rooting alone doesn't delete any data. Unlocking bootloader does that. But if you use Nexus Root Toolkit to root, it will advise to Unlock the bootloader first. You can try to root without unlocking, and in case that fails just take the backup of Apps and some of its settings before you unlock the bootloader.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 6, 2014)

does this table still buy under Rs 10,000 and if so  from where.please help


----------



## aaruni (Apr 6, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> does this table still buy under Rs 10,000 and if so  from where.please help



It is available for 10999 from flipkart. 32gb wifi.


----------



## kool (Apr 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I once made a guide to take backup of the data on your Android device. Refer it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/164382-guide-backing-up-your-android-data.html
> 
> You can use Titanium backup app too to take the backups of apps and its data, but that does require root.
> Rooting alone doesn't delete any data. Unlocking bootloader does that. But if you use Nexus Root Toolkit to root, it will advise to Unlock the bootloader first. You can try to root without unlocking, and in case that fails just take the backup of Apps and some of its settings before you unlock the bootloader.



How to ROOT w/o unlocking boot loader? And what is d diff b/w ROOT  with unlocking BL and w/o unlocking BL?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 8, 2014)

I am using paranoid rom. it is working very smooth.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 8, 2014)

kool said:


> How to ROOT w/o unlocking boot loader? And what is d diff b/w ROOT  with unlocking BL and w/o unlocking BL?



I think if you just download the SuperSU app, it will prompt you for rooting, and should do it for you. Just check though, I've never tried it before unlocking bootloader.

Unlocking bootloader will allow you to install custom ROMs instead of your stock OS. Unlocking the bootloader *will* erase the device.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2014)

kool said:


> How to ROOT w/o unlocking boot loader? And what is d diff b/w ROOT  with unlocking BL and w/o unlocking BL?



Can't answer all of the questions for you. But I can give links to refer:
Difference between rooting and unlocking bootloader - xda-developers
Android Power User: What are Unlocking and Rooting? | Pocketnow

Try rooting by using the toolkit provided by Wug.
[Toolkit] Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.8.2 [U&hellip; | Android Forums: Nexus 5 discussions on a broad range of topics ranging from troubleshooting to accessories. Get your questions answered here! - XDA Developers | xda-developers
Nexus Root Toolkit v1.8.2 | WugFresh

And from my previous post:
_"...But if you use Nexus Root Toolkit to root, it will advise to Unlock the bootloader first. You can try to root without unlocking, and in case that fails just take the backup of Apps and some of its settings before you unlock the bootloader."_


----------



## kool (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks man, finally i rooted my N7 using WUG application.  and i made backup using HELIUM  apps , now i gonna restore all apk data soon.

Now i need ur help, plz list some good ROM for N7, there are lots of ROM on XDA, but no idea which one is good? *And if flash new rom... Will my data and files again get erased??? 
*


----------



## aaruni (Apr 12, 2014)

I use CM 10. I heard that Paranoid is also quite good.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice video [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## kool (Apr 13, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION].

1. How to install THEMER app on N7 ?
2. How to access PEN DRIVE's files on N7 ? I've installed STICKMOUNT, but can only access/view/edit in ES Explorer. Is there any shortcut to view files directly from homescreen ?
3. Can i use this Micro USB to HDMI to connect N7 to my TV ? MHL Micro USB TO Hdmi TV Adapter Cable Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300 Note 2 N7100 | eBay


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought n7. Got it upgraded to kk.
Now what?


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I bought n7. Got it upgraded to kk.
> Now what?



Set the wallpaper. One of your paintings.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> Set the wallpaper. One of your paintings.



Already done 
*i.imgur.com/oenqFR7.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2014)

kool said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION].
> 
> 1. How to install THEMER app on N7 ?
> 2. How to access PEN DRIVE's files on N7 ? I've installed STICKMOUNT, but can only access/view/edit in ES Explorer. Is there any shortcut to view files directly from homescreen ?
> 3. Can i use this Micro USB to HDMI to connect N7 to my TV ? MHL Micro USB TO Hdmi TV Adapter Cable Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300 Note 2 N7100 | eBay



1. Just like you install any other app. From play store. If the play store doesn't allow installing the app to your tablet, then you have two options to get its APK:
--> a. Install on your Android mobile, and then extract the apk from a file manager like Astro.
--> b. Use sites like this to get the apk: APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2.1.2 (Evozi Official) (It wont allow downloading paid apps, so its not p!racy.)

2. You can only access files from a file manager like ES Explorer or Astro. What I have done is added the shortcut to /sdcard/usbStorage/sda1 (where PD is mounted) on the front screen of Astro. So its easier for me to access the contents of a PD.

*i.minus.com/ibukfoQlyVLUpQ.png

3. After doing some research reached to following conclusions:

--> a. Any MHL Micro USB to HDMI Tv Adapter Cable won't work on Nexus 7 2012. Since our device isn't MHL (Mobile High-Definition Link) compatible. It's not something a software can fix. Its a hardware which is missing. So that's the end of it.

--> b. Then Nexus Q was announced in 2012. It promised media streaming capabilities. But the product was was later shelved by Google since it costed $299 and which apparently had too few features for the price. End of the road there too.

--> c. Suddenly a developer named, "mariotaku" appeared and claimed he have created an app "dlmirror" which can mirror the screen of Nexus 7 to DisplayLink devices. He even showed a video demo which raised the hopes of many. But the dev eventually never replied with the actual app and the thread died. So much for the hopes.

--> d. Then came Miracast! A *big* burst of hope that enlightened everybody who realized we still have hope to connect our beloved devices to our TVs. Miracast was simple. You just needed an Android device with version more than 4.2 or later and a Miracast compatible TV or dongle. But as it was later found out, its not that simple. (Of course).
You would need a software patch that enables Miracast on your device. The thread listed in last of this post from a dev, lists the code which will enabled Miracast on your device.

I don't have the time and resources to test that yet. But you may want to go through the thread and post your experience and findings.


*Read more here:*
MHL and Nexus Q: Nexus 7 tv out? - xda-developers
Dev mariotaku: [DEV] dlmirror - Nexus 7 video output - xda-developers
Mirroring Android and Miracast: Miracast: Everything to know about mirroring Android - CNET
Somebody enabled Miracast for Nexus 7: [MOD] Somebody enabled Miracast for Nexus 7 - xda-developers
Resulted thread: [ROM][MOD][purely AOSP 4.4.2_r1]Miracast, Come back to Nexus 7 2012![15/12/13] - xda-developers


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Apr 13, 2014)

I am using mutirom for dual booting into stock kk and smoothrom v5.3. I really like smoothrom because its really butter smooth. I have tried almost every good rom available in xda but i really like smoothrom and i keep installing different roms on my nexus 7. Do try multirom is really good for testing new roms.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2014)

^ Yes. MultiRom is good. I used it to try Ubuntu Touch on me Nexus 7. Which sadly is now discontinued for our device.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> 1. Just like you install any other app. From play store. If the play store doesn't allow installing the app to your tablet, then you have two options to get its APK:
> --> a. Install on your Android mobile, and then extract the apk from a file manager like Astro.
> --> b. Use sites like this to get the apk: APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2.1.2 (Evozi Official) (It wont allow downloading paid apps, so its not p!racy.)
> 
> 2. You can only access files from a file manager like ES Explorer or Astro. What I have done is added the shortcut to /sdcard/usbStorage/sda1 (where PD is mounted) on the front screen of Astro. So its easier for me to access the contents of a PD.



So you mean to say that I can connect an OTG cable and the tablet will be able to read from pen Drive?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So you mean to say that I can connect an OTG cable and the tablet will be able to read from pen Drive?



Of course not. You haven't the first post, or even the post of "kool" which I replied, have you? :/
You need to root the device and install StickMount from Google play for it to work.


----------



## kool (Apr 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So you mean to say that I can connect an OTG cable and the tablet will be able to read from pen Drive?



Bro , You have to ROOT your N7 to access PD, usb keyboard, usb mouse. Use WUG method  (Link in post #106) 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> 1. Just like you install any other app. From play store. If the play store doesn't allow installing the app to your tablet, then you have two options to get its APK:
> --> a. Install on your Android mobile, and then extract the apk from a file manager like Astro.
> --> b. Use sites like this to get the apk: APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2.1.2 (Evozi Official) (It wont allow downloading paid apps, so its not p!racy.)



I already installed THEMER on N7 from extracting from my XOLO, but i am not getting any theme option, it saying your device not supported. 

I can access only startup 4 demo page. How u r using themer on N7?  Do i have to change its DPI / RESOLUTION using XPOSED framework ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2014)

kool said:


> I already installed THEMER on N7 from extracting from my XOLO, but i am not getting any theme option, it saying your device not supported.
> 
> I can access only startup 4 demo page. How u r using themer on N7?  Do i have to change its DPI / RESOLUTION using XPOSED framework ?



I am not using Themer. In fact I rarely change the wallpaper apart from the stock pics which came. Maybe you can try similar apps on the play store. There should be tons of them. You can try changing dpi/resolution through Xposed framework. But I think that's not an optimal way to work a themer app.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 14, 2014)

kool said:


> Bro , You have to ROOT your N7 to access PD, usb keyboard, usb mouse. Use WUG method  (Link in post #106)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -[/SI
> I already installed THEMER on N7 from extracting from my XOLO, but i am not getting any theme option, it saying your device not supported.
> ...



but  kitkat has natie support for keyboard and mouse so at least those should work


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2014)

Gollum said:


> but  kitkat has natie support for keyboard and mouse so at least those should work



Yes. IMO keyboard and mouse should work. I don't remember when I tried them on my N7, my device was rooted or not.
Do try them before rooting Gollum!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes. IMO keyboard and mouse should work. I don't remember when I tried them on my N7, my device was rooted or not.
> Do try them before rooting Gollum!



Will do when I get an otg cable


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright now that I have upgraded Nexus 7 to Lollipop I can update this thread once again.

There are probably two ways to update to Lollipop:
1. Install the OTA file from here: [REF] Nexus 7 Stock OTA URLs | Nexus 7 | XDA Forums and flash it through recovery.

Or if you want a fresh ROM and clean startup, by
2. Get a factory version of the ROM from here: *developers.google.com/android/nexus/images and flash it via Fastboot method using ADB.

I wanted a clean slate, didn't want to have any of the previous dirt that was being stored in the tab after so many app updates and experimentations. So I choose to flash the factory version of Lollipop. Using fastboot method I did following:

1. Took a backup of app + data using Helium app that uses your Wifi connection to take backups wirelessly. I choose only those apps which have some data associated with it. So mostly games which had progress saved which I didn't want to play all over again to reach. The Helium app helped me to take a backup in a single ZIP file that I can later restore after upgrading to Lollipop.

2. Double checked that I didn't need any of the files left on the Tablet. Since I upgraded my phone recently I figured I already migrated lot of stuff from tab to phone.

3. Downloaded factory version of nakasi (code name for N7 2012) (direct link: *dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/nakasi-lrx21p-factory-93daa4d3.tgz) and matched its MD5 hashcode to be sure that the image isn't corrupt.

4. Extracted the files inside that image file (named "nakasi-lrx21p-factory-93daa4d3.tar") using 7-zip. Again extracted the extension less file that came out from the tar file (named "nakasi-lrx21p-factory-93daa4d3"). This got me these files:
bootloader-grouper-4.23.img
flash-all.bat
flash-all.sh
flash-base.sh
image-nakasi-lrx21p.zip

I would just need first (img) and last (zip) file to upgrade to Lollipop since I am using Windows. If you are using Linux you can use the script files (sh). On windows you can also use the script file (bat), but I like to do things manually using ADB shell.

5. So after connecting the N7 with my PC using a USB cable, I fired up ADB shell. Then I used the command adb devices to check if I can communicate with the tab.

6. Well I could communicate (since output of adb devices is in accordance with something like "<device serial number>       device"). Then following commands were used to flash the Lollipop and in these order:
> adb reboot-bootloader
> fastboot erase boot
> fastboot erase cache
> fastboot erase recovery
> fastboot erase system
> fastboot erase userdata
> fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-grouper-4.23.img
> fastboot reboot-bootloader
> fastboot -w update image-nakasi-jwr66y.zip

And viola in about 15 minutes I was tasting Lollipop. . Will post pics later.

You can refer the flashing guide here: [GUIDE] Flashing a Factory Image with fastboâ€¦ | Nexus 7 | XDA Forums

- - - Updated - - -

Here are the pics: *minus.com/mQjQNTOaB1Ls4


----------



## kool (Nov 16, 2014)

Bro... I m using Android 4.4.2 with TWRP. How to remove TWRP ? Should i flash 4.4.3 and then 4.4.4 and then 5.0? 

Btw.... 
Howz performance ? 
Battery backup? 
Can we use xposed module?
Is there any lag?


----------



## kool (Nov 16, 2014)

What gonna happen if i use to restore factory settings and unroot+stock recovery? 

Then  can i update via OTA using wifi?


----------



## kool (Nov 18, 2014)

Lollipop on the 2012 Nexus 7: Not great, but not much worse | Ars Technica


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2014)

kool said:


> Lollipop on the 2012 Nexus 7: Not great, but not much worse | Ars Technica



Haven't got chance to use Nexus 7 much, but the review is largely accurate.
Also I have no idea about updating from OTA.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2014)

Lollipop update for Nexus 7 (2012) is out now. From Android 5.0 to 5.0.1.
Get the download link of OTA file here: Download: Android 5.0.1 OTA Updates for Nexus Devices (Updated) | Droid Life

Update is a small update but said to be very important and addresses many bugs including Video Playback issues.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2014)

N7 2012 factory image for 5.0.2 is out for some time.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> N7 2012 factory image for 5.0.2 is out for some time.



Yea. It got live after my last post 

Direct Download Link for 5.0.2 [LRX22G from LRX21P, 13.1MB]: 
*android.clients.google.com/package...signed-nakasi-LRX22G-from-LRX21P.a6645eee.zip


----------



## $hadow (Dec 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yea. It got live after my last post
> 
> Direct Download Link for 5.0.2 [LRX22G from LRX21P, 13.1MB]:
> *android.clients.google.com/package...signed-nakasi-LRX22G-from-LRX21P.a6645eee.zip



Wonder what it actually fixed since I don't have n7 2012 anymore.


----------



## kool (Jan 28, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Yea. It got live after my last post
> 
> Direct Download Link for 5.0.2 [LRX22G from LRX21P, 13.1MB]:
> *android.clients.google.com/package...signed-nakasi-LRX22G-from-LRX21P.a6645eee.zip



Bro need ur help !!! Its URGENT !!!

I was using CM11 nightly (based on KK 4.4.4) on my N7 32GB wifi version. Today i just updated with its inbuilt OTA updater and it upgraded to CM12 (Lolipop 5.0.2).

After this update i was happy to see new lolipop interface. But it lags a lot, very slow. I am unable to work bcoz of lagginess, everytime i get "xxx app is not responding".   


Now tell me how to downgrade to CM11 or Stock kitkat 4.4.4 ? My device is rooted and TWRP already working. 

Current configuration:

CM version : 12-20150127-Nightly-Grouper
Android version: 5.0.2
Kernel Version: 3.1.10-g124dbe5
Build No. LRX22G


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2015)

I am on Lollipop too. Stock though. It works good. (Gives me 7 days battery on standby and if little use).

I think you didn't clear previous ROM thoroughly before flashing Lollipop. So you might try to reinstall same ROM but after you clear data and caches and all.

Or, just download the stock image of Android Lollipop (5.0.2) from *here * (of your Nexus 7 model) and flash it like normal ROM through the CM recovery if you have it installed or through ADB interface.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2015)

I just updated thru OTA, I didn't know it was lollipop update so it automatically restarted and upgraded itself and again rebooted.

I facing heavy lag. I have TWRP recovery. Is there any way to downgrade to 4.4.4 ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2015)

Downgrading just means to flash older ROM back. Have you tried updating to factory image or previous CM ROM through TWRP?


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Downgrading just means to flash older ROM back. Have you tried updating to factory image or previous CM ROM through TWRP?



I have never downdraded before, bootloader is already unlocked, its rooted, and twrp flashed. Now what i need to downgrade? 

I have heard flashing old rom.zip  may brick device.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 29, 2015)

thankfully mine is working well with 5.0.2


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2015)

kool said:


> I have never downdraded before, bootloader is already unlocked, its rooted, and twrp flashed. Now what i need to downgrade?
> 
> I have heard flashing old rom.zip  may brick device.



Flashing old OR new ROM can brick the device. But that hasn't stopped you from flashing a CM based ROM have you? Anyway, don't flash old ROM.

Download the factory image. It will be .tgz file. Extract the contents to get the .img image file. And use flashboot to flash this image after deleting old cache.

To use flashboot to flash the image, use detailed guide in the first post of this thread or *here*.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

Be careful sometimes the .tgz has to be extracted twice.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2015)

I just did factory RESET, now working blazing fast. But lost all installed apps. But i have backup of all apps+data (using titanium backup).

But now i also lost ROOT, *how to root lolipop? * I m unable to use TBP bcoz of root.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2015)

You can unlock bootloader by adb command, and then install SuperUser:


```
fastboot oem unlock
```

I don't think process of rooting should be any different from rooting Kitkat.

*OR*

Just install Wugfresh's Nexus Root Toolkit. Fully automated stuff, just select the correct ROM when you start the tool the first time.
Root by clicking one of the options on the toolkit.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2015)

My bootloader was already unlocked, just now i flashed latest SUPER SU and now its rooted.


----------



## kool (Jan 30, 2015)

Xposed module is not working anymore.  missing gravitybox and greenify. 

Is there any other app that take can control over Android Lollipop? How to change background of app drawer in launcher and keyboard color? I hate its white background.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2015)

kool said:


> Xposed module is not working anymore.  missing gravitybox and greenify.
> 
> Is there any other app that take can control over Android Lollipop? How to change background of app drawer in launcher and keyboard color? I hate its white background.



What do you mean, "control over Android Lollipop"? To change background of app drawer in launcher, get Apex launcher. It's just like default launcher, except you can do every bit of customization, including changing icons of the individual apps. Once you install Apex Launcher, there are multiple themes to choose from.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah xposed is still stuck on dalvic and ART version is still under making. They will come out soon since it is also one of the reason of low adoption of lollipop.


----------



## kool (Jan 31, 2015)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean, "control over Android Lollipop"? To change background of app drawer in launcher, get Apex launcher. It's just like default launcher, except you can do every bit of customization, including changing icons of the individual apps. Once you install Apex Launcher, there are multiple themes to choose from.



There is no need of extra launcher/keyboard if u r using gravitybox and other modules.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2015)

kool said:


> There is no need of extra launcher/keyboard if u r using gravitybox and other modules.



Of course. But the reason that you are not able to use Gravitybox and modules, did I suggested to use Apex launcher. Believe me when I say, it's a damn good launcher with hoards of customizability options. I also used Aviate (which was later acquired by Yahoo!) but it never felt good.


----------



## kool (Apr 8, 2015)

my NEXUS 7 2012 (CM12 LOLIPOP 5.02) is now lags lot.  Its 1 year old now, is there any way to make it faster like new one ? I have cleared cache/dalvik thru TWRP, but still slow. 

Can i downgrade to Kitkat ?


----------



## aaruni (Apr 8, 2015)

The only way which instantly comes to mind is to flash a kitkat image instead of the current lolipop image. But you'll end up loosing all your data, AFAIK.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2015)

kool said:


> my NEXUS 7 2012 (CM12 LOLIPOP 5.02) is now lags lot.  Its 1 year old now, is there any way to make it faster like new one ? I have cleared cache/dalvik thru TWRP, but still slow.
> 
> Can i downgrade to Kitkat ?



Aaruni is right, you can flash a Kitkat Image, aka CM11 ([ROM] CyanogenMod 11 [OFFICIAL] [NIGHTLIES] â€¦ | Nexus 7 | XDA Forums). But be sure to take backups on PC.
I myself planning to downgrade, though I don't use Kitkat much anyway, so I might leave it to LL (Laggy Lollipop). For experimental purpose anyway.

OR I can dual boot N7 with Lollipop and Kitkat, since I can. 

OR you can try looking for custom ROM's based on Lollipop (CM12) which have been tweaked to make it faster. Should be some of them on XDA.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 8, 2015)

I just still use CM10 on my nexus 7 as my daily driver. I have kitkat installed as multiboot ROM, but that's just for experimental purposes.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

There are plenty of roms available but I always find liquidsmooth to be best at stability and performance.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 17, 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread. Which ROM are you guys using now ? I never used a custom ROM and now willing to. The stock Lollipop is anger inducing laggy.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread. Which ROM are you guys using now ? I never used a custom ROM and now willing to. The stock Lollipop is anger inducing laggy.



As I pickup my age old forgotten and dust eating Nexus 7 from the table, which I keep charge just so that the battery don't die, I seem to have forgotten the pattern to unlock it.
I will get back, once I figure out what the pattern was. -_-


----------

